# punch bait survey



## mudbug59 (May 2, 2009)

i never have used punch bait,but i like to fish for channel&blues. i've read several post on punch bait here. on the three i have heard yall talk about dannyking,sureshot,cJ punch bait which of the three in yall opinion is the best to use for channel/blues and is it best to use it fishing with a cork,or will it stay on while casting.appreciate every one opinion


mudbug59!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I have only used Danny Kings and I like it. Stays on pretty good. Would love to try CJ's but can't find it.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

I have used lots of different baits and the two that work best for me are CJ's and SureShot. Therefore, I have both available, but will often just take one of them to the lake, because they are both good.

Both will stay on the hook good enuff to cast out with a weight, or you can use a cork. Both catch blues and channels.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

SureShot and Danny Kings.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

if you want blues i would use lewis kings. you will probably have to order it from him. they sell it over on tawakoni, but i have not seen it many other places. it is a lot different from danny kings. they are brothers, but the bait is different.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

When Danny and his wife lived in Vernon and made bait at home it was the best in the west. Danny was a fireman and his wife ran the Holiday Inn. I drove down from Clinton OK several times to by bait by the case.
Later they moved down near Texoma and started a real commercial operation. The Vernon bait was very heavy and contained all sorts of things like dried shad and chicken intestines in it. You could not wash the smell off in a week.
The Texoma bait was much lighter and did not have all of the additives. The price doubled and the catch results for me went way down.
The last case I bought about two years ago was just not the same. It was soft and hard to keep on the hook. I was told that his kids were running the business now.
I still have a few quarts in my freezer but do not use it. I have found that fresh shad and cut up gou are just as good and are easier and cheaper. Also you can wash it off in a few tries.
Just my opinion. Never tried the other two since I have gotten away from punch baits all together.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

For punchbait, it's hard to be Benny Robert's Sure Shot. I've fished it side by side with just about all of them and it's out performed them. You will see many different punch baits and, based on who's friend is making it, several different recommendations from this or that person, but if you are just talking about performance, you will not beat Sure Shot where punch baits are concerned.

I also used Danny's bait for a long time, since the early 90's, but like others have said, it's not the same now.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Big Marv's is an excellent punch bait as well. Stays on the hook well and is very effective on channels and blues.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

obiewan57 said:


> I have used lots of different baits and the two that work best for me are CJ's and SureShot. Therefore, I have both available, but will often just take one of them to the lake, because they are both good.
> 
> Both will stay on the hook good enuff to cast out with a weight, or you can use a cork. Both catch blues and channels.[/Q X2 best two in my book..


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

ehhh ......I like Bills Brains n cheese.. dont use it hungover, unless u wanna chum..lol


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Ditto on DK not being what it used to be. Using Sureshot now. 

One thing we do, is "hand mold" a chunk about the size of a quarter on a #4 treble and then wrap it with sewing thread. Yeah, regular ole sewing thread. Break off about 1' of it, and hold one end firm near the eye of the hook, while you just wrap it around the gob in different directions to hold it on the hook....no need for knots.

Every once in a while, you may have to hold the hook with pliers, and take knife and cut off accumulated strings, but it helps A LOT in keeping it on the hook. 

Another thing we do, is have a fingernail brush at the house and wash and scrub with soap and hot water to "alleviate" the smell. It won't eliminate it, but makes the smell better. DK smell would stay with you for days...SS not quite so bad!

The "string idea" came off this board, not my original idea...thanks... someone!

Later
R3F


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

i make my own cheesebait, when its warm and soft, i have it in a 1 gallon bucket, then i place that in a 5 gallon bucket and surround in ice for about 3 hours. ready to go. in the cooler months, no need to ice. but my bait you have to get your hands in it, it ain't no punch bait. ya gotta just roll up a ball and chunk it out.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I am going to have to agree with Bobby...if you are fishing for blue cats Lewis Kings bait from Vernon TX, he is Danny Kings brother, is the best. Last year there was a big manufactured bait tournament in which most of the major baits were represented and if memory serves me I think that Lewis Kings bait had either 7 or 8 of the top ten places in that tournament. It's good stuff. I have tried Sure Shot and Danny Kings and Mr. Wiskers out of Granbury TX. The Mr. Wiskers is great for channel cats and stays on the hook very well. We have caught tons of channel cats on it at Fayette County Lake. The sure shot is a great bait also, and will catch blues and channel cats but is a little soft in warm weather or water. In my oppinion the Danny King bait you get now is just not what it used to be...


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

texasGG said:


> I am going to have to agree with Bobby...if you are fishing for blue cats Lewis Kings bait from Vernon TX, he is Danny Kings brother,
> 
> Glad to hear that Lewis is making his own bait. He was Danny's partner in the original bait making business. Sounds like he is using the old recipe.
> I know that in the early 90's their Vernon made bait was unbelievable.
> ...


----------



## awshannon (May 20, 2007)

Danny King's is by far the best that I have found . It's catches blues and channels. Stays on the well also.


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

I had a trip to Choke this past weekend and we used Big Marvs. Day 1 guide applied to hook worked great. Day 2 I applied to hook and would not stay on as good. Definetly takes practice to get the ball to stay on the hook. Took right at 3 days for the smell to completely get off my hands. Ended up with 32 cats to 17" in 6 to 10' of water.


----------



## mudbug59 (May 2, 2009)

thanks to everyone for your participation in my servey on punch bait.i decided to start with danny king & lewis king,i found d/k at gander mountain in beaumont and l/k on the internet i'll try and see which one they like the best.i'll let yall know how i do


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

DMC said:


> For punchbait, it's hard to be Benny Robert's Sure Shot. I've fished it side by side with just about all of them and it's out performed them. You will see many different punch baits and, based on who's friend is making it, several different recommendations from this or that person, but if you are just talking about performance, you will not beat Sure Shot where punch baits are concerned.
> 
> I also used Danny's bait for a long time, since the early 90's, but like others have said, it's not the same now.


 X2 It really works, best!


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't use punch bait but if I did I would listen to Weldon Kirk, his results speak for themselves.


----------

